# Major Transference Issue??



## kc1895 (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm *gravely* in love with my therapist. I've already brought it up before in therapy, but it hasn't helped a bit. My obsession continues to distract and overwhelm me sometimes.

Has anyone else encountered this issue before? I'm thinking of seeing a different therapist since this one isn't helping me much, but I can't help that I'm in love and can't stop seeing them. Even for the wrong reason.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Nope, but it might be a good (healthy) idea for you to switch therapists. I'm surprised he (she?) hasn't suggested it already. As you said, your obsession is interferring with your therapy.


----------



## hightimes2 (Apr 13, 2009)

i have had this problem before. it didn't help that the woman was incredibly gorgeous. i was not getting much out of therapy but continued seeing her for 1.5 years.... i suggest finding another therapist.


----------



## BeautifulGunStucknHolster (Oct 29, 2009)

Yeahh.....

it certainly makes sense because older guy with career that you open up to and supports you lol DUH!

I don't know how much help for SA it would be. I'm a guy and I wouldn't tell a hot therapist about me not leaving the house etc lol just not in my nature.


----------



## kc1895 (Sep 4, 2009)

hightimes2 said:


> i have had this problem before. it didn't help that the woman was incredibly gorgeous. i was not getting much out of therapy but continued seeing her for 1.5 years.... i suggest finding another therapist.


How did you manage to get out of therapy with her? I don't want to regret it afterwards and make it worse for myself.


----------



## Sloppy Joe (Feb 25, 2009)

kc1895 said:


> How did you manage to get out of therapy with her? I don't want to regret it afterwards and make it worse for myself.


Say you want to switch. Or just don't reschedule. Ppl drop therapists all the time, I'm on #6


----------



## kc1895 (Sep 4, 2009)

I told my therapist that I had to stop seeing her. She kept asking me why I wanted to leave and that I would go back to not having friends or a social life. I'm thinking of two reasons why she convinced me to stay:
1) She thinks she can help me overcome my SA
2) She wants the money I'm paying to see her

But how can I tell which of these is true?


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

i guess the bottom line is if you find the therapy helpful. sometimes it's good to have transference issues, so you can talk about all the things they bring up. 

but it doesn't sound like she was able to reassure you that working through them would be helpful or useful?

i find myself projecting my mom onto my therapist, which is interesting. but it also means i wind up caring more about her feelings than mine. it would be easy for her to take advantage of that and try to drag the therapy out longer than necessary.


----------

